# F25T8 energy saving lamps



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> Do these work with most T8 ballast as direct replacement for F32t8 lamps? All of the ballasts in the building were said to have been upgraded in 05. They are applying for some grant money and it can be used for anything that would reduce their energy consumption. Do they actually save a significant amount of energy or is it just a waste. The building has about 2500 lamps in it.


 

If they did every lamp in the entire building and every lamp was on at the same time .......17,500w for 1 hr =17.5kwhr x .13= $2.27 savings for every hour they run all of them


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*nope*

I wouldn't do that. 05' til now. It's getting near death time for those ballast. You might as well put in a new low or med power factor ballast with your 25W T-8's all at once. You will save them a boatload in chasing ballast out the next couple of years while your in the fixture anyhow. Plus, there have been some advances (get it..advance) since then

Low PF most energy savings

High PF more lumens less savings


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I wouldn't do that. 05' til now. It's getting near death time for those ballast. You might as well put in a new low or med power factor ballast with your 25W T-8's all at once. You will save them a boatload in chasing ballast out the next couple of years while your in the fixture anyhow. Plus, there have been some advances (get it..advance) since then
> 
> Low PF most energy savings
> 
> High PF more lumens less savings


We have fitted occ sensors on all of these fixtures, but i think most are still on all day, school setting. Because of the occ sensors if i am re ballasting would programmed start be a good option, or not bother? Will the F25 lamps operate without a ballast change?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Won't fit. F25T8 lamps are 36 inches long, while the F32T8 are 48 inches long.

Now if you were to find some F28T8 bulbs, that is another discussion....


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> Won't fit. F25T8 lamps are 36 inches long, while the F32T8 are 48 inches long.
> 
> Now if you were to find some F28T8 bulbs, that is another discussion....


http://download.p4c.philips.com/l4b/9/927852384201_na/927852384201_na_pss_aen.pdf
25 watt F32 replacement.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That link you posted is NOT for a F25T8 bulb.

The real number is F32T8 25W ....

Yeah, they may save energy, but at less lumens output


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*more*



mbednarik said:


> We have fitted occ sensors on all of these fixtures, but i think most are still on all day, school setting. Because of the occ sensors if i am re ballasting would programmed start be a good option, or not bother? Will the F25 lamps operate without a ballast change?


Instant Start(IS) Electronic Ballasts:


*Instant start ballast* are the *most energy efficient type*, but gives the *least number of starts.* This is the best type for installations where lamps are not turned on and off very often. 
Provide maximum energy savings and they start lamps without delay or flashing.
Instant Start ballasts consume less energy than comparable program start ballasts.
As a result, they provide the most energy efficient solution to fluorescent lamp ballasting.
However, they will cause short lamp life if used in applications with frequent switching, or on/off cylces.
Applications: Commercial/Office, Retail, Decorative, Restrooms
[Electronic Ballast Description Explanation & Lamp Identification Guide]

Program Start(PR) Electronic Ballast:


*Rapid start ballast* provide *superior lamp life *and *more cycle life*, but uses slightly more energy
Provide maximum lamp life in frequent starting conditions.
Program Start ballast precisely heat the lamp cathodes to 700°C prior to lamp ignition.
This puts the least amount of stress on the lamp electrodes, resulting in maximum lamp life regardless of the number of lamp starts.

I think program starts are alot more expensive if I recall, so, I don't know if the payback will be justified or not ?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> That link you posted is NOT for a F25T8 bulb.
> 
> The real number is F32T8 25W ....
> 
> Yeah, they may save energy, but at less lumens output


the design mean lumens are with 2% of the F32T8/741's which is what they have now.


----------

